# Anna-Maria Zimmermann: Dankende Worte an die Fans



## Mandalorianer (24 Nov. 2010)

*Sie scheint über den Berg
Anna-Maria Zimmermann: Dankende Worte an die Fans​*


​
Anna-Maria Zimmermann (21) scheint nach Entfernung des Knochen-Splitters aus ihrer Lunge langsam auf dem Weg der Besserung. Auch ihre Mutter freut die gelungene Operation natürlich sehr.

Schon vor einigen Tagen schilderte Anna-Marias Mutter, was sie von diesem grauenvollen Unfall mitbekam. Nun hat sie auch die Kraft gefunden, um über die ersten Worte ihrer Tochter zu sprechen und diese schockierten sie natürlich zutiefst. Denn Anna-Maria schilderte ihrer Mama, dass sie anscheinend dem Tod schon sehr Nahe war. *Ihre Mutter erinnert sich laut bild.de an die Situation: „Mama, ich hatte das Gefühl, ich stehe irgendwo, da war es so hell und wir haben alle gesungen. Ich sag: Anna, warst du schon bei den Engelchen oben? ,Ich glaube ja', sagte sie.“*

Dass die Sängerin sich aber nun endlich auf dem Weg der Besserung befindet, sieht man auch daran, dass sie sich zum ersten Mal seit dem furchtbaren Unfall selbst an die Fans wendet. Sie sagt: „Es ist die schwerste Zeit in meinem Leben. Ich danke meiner Familie und meinen Fans für die große Unterstützung. Danke!“ 

*Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2010)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2010)

Danke Herr Chefredakteur für die Berichterstattung aus dem Krankenhaus


----------

